# What were the positive surprises when you retired?



## mzgarden (Mar 16, 2012)

I know folks here tend to plan ahead. My question is - after the planning and calculating and then retiring -- what were the pleasant surprises you had not considered or included in the planning?


----------



## COSunflower (Dec 4, 2006)

I knew that there would be less stress not having to ride the clock with the "work world" but I was really surprised at HOW relaxed I felt about a month and a half after my last day of work and going thru the different retirement celebrations etc. Once it actually felt FINAL - I feel FREE and totally relaxed EVEN THOUGH my oldest son's large family has moved in with me! I feel like I have the actual time to spend with each grandchild, feed my chickens, goats etc. WITHOUT hurrying, take my time at weeding or even just EATING...My bf says it will take about a year to be at max relaxtion so I'm REALLY looking forward to it now.


----------



## badlander (Jun 7, 2009)

Have to agree with you COsunflower, the sudden decrease in the stress scale was surprising. We worked with the public and suddenly not having to was a relief. The stress of shutting down a business and second home was another story but not having to get up in the morning, rush around to get to work and once at work and not having to put out brush fires was a real treat. 

I think my biggest pleasant surprise was discovering that suddenly I didn't have to rush to weed my flower and veggie gardens and instead of having to break my neck and back getting our large yard mowed I could suddenly do it in sections mowing for an hour or so every day for 3 days.

We had more than one person tell us when we announced our retirement, 'oh you will hate it. You won't have anything to do or look forward to'. DUH! Not us. We always have projects and things to do. And even taking a break and sitting on the back porch watching the dogs play and the birds at the feeders is a treat.

Life is good.


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

How little it takes to live when we are home all the time. We love our lives, we are spending time at each of our places, doing what we love, so we never leave. If you don't leave you don't spend money. We order just what we want/need online and it is delivered right to our door. We thought we would go to the store every other month but we stock up for a year or more. We have time to make/cook the best food ever, fresh. I was a farmer before the town job and I keep my hands in the soil, greenhouse and garden. We can do what we want, when we want. We enjoy fishing, riding bikes and nature. We sit out, down at the pavilion near the creek and springhouse. Out at the dock/deck at the farm pond. Front porch at the lake cabin or smelling the salt air at the beach cottage. I get to/can work every day with my DS, my best buddy and enjoy time with Sweetie as we wish. Every day is an adventure. No work when you enjoy what you do, just putter around . I am amazed at how everything we planned is working so well. This summer is our 40th together and we are enjoying it immensely....James


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

Taking time in the middle of chores to look at the sky or trees and listen to the birds. 
Since the stress is less, I don't tend to impulsively buy stuff- I'm not near stores and usually go with a list of needed items too.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

Without a doubt, Obamacare.

I retired before 65 but couldn't afford health insurance. My health is good and I don't anticipate a major health event before I qualify for Medicare, but I'm really happy I have insurance. I'm seeing a doctor and getting blood work regularly now, which is a good thing.


----------

